# Opening Day Gun - Droptine Stud!



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

My wife has family from out of state. They moved away many years ago. Every year though they still come back to hunt during our Gun season. 

They have permission to hunt a property and make it a yearly tradition. But this year is one I'm sure they'll never forget! I wish I knew the story behind this buck but I don't. Only pictures.... I figured we all love hunting here and who doesn't like looking at pics so I figured I'd post it. Shot in Huron County


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that thing is a beast. congrats to the hunter who got him.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy that's a mess of antlers. Great job!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow! Deer of a lifetime!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Awesome deer


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's an outstanding buck!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

GEEZ!!! looks like antler backlash


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang. That would put a smile on your face.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Now that is mass! Wow that is an old warrior!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice Buck and worth the trip back to Ohio


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, would hate to be a competitor of his! Those brow tines look like they could do some damage. Need a straight on picture of that rack to get the full effect i think.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice deer! I don't see deer like that in the part of Huron County that I hunt lol. Congrats


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My goodness...what a stud. Thanks for the pics.


----------

